# xeratec schlägt wieder zu!



## dissen (5 November 2006)

die firma xeratec, die sich schon mit "testfahrerangeboten" einen namen gemacht hat, hat ein neues geschäftsfeld erschlossen: w*w.alkoholberatung.com :
die seite suggeriert in ihrer aufmachung kostenlosigkeit; am ende der homepage, das nicht aufs erste ersichtlich ist, wird kleingedruckt in dunkelgrüner schrift auf hellgrünem hintergrund erläutert, das es sich hierbei um einen testzugang für ein ein jahres abonnement handle, das €48 kostet. die rechnung bekommt man nach ablauf der 14 tägigen widerrufsfrist zugemailt.
[........] der geschlossen vertrag nach OLG Frankfurt [Beschluss vom 17.04.2001, 6 W 37/01; Pflichtangaben beim Fernabsatz; JurPC Web-Dok. 135/2001, Abs. 1 – 8: "Die vom FernAbsG verlangte Information über Identität und Anschrift des Anbieters sowie das Bestehen eines Widerrufs- oder Rücktrittrechts kann ihre verbraucherschützende Funktion nur entfalten, wenn der Nutzer sie aufrufen muss, bevor er den Vertrag schließt. In der Verletzung dieser Informationspflichten liegt zugleich ein Verstoß gegen § 1 UWG."] [..........]; natürlich drohen die mit anwalt und inkasso, aber wirklich passiert ist bisher noch nichts.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (5 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

Xeratex Technologies, Cerro Cora 1778, Asuncion, Paraguay

Die sollen hier mal einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Xeratec Technologies, Cerro Cora 1778, Asuncion, Paraguay
> Die sollen hier mal einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragen!


http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/060906_01.php

Das dürfte aus Frankfurt kein Problem sein...


			
				AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Streitigkeiten aus diesem Vertrag gilt ausschließlich deutsches Recht. Als Gerichtsstand wird, soweit gesetzlich zulässig, Frankfurt vereinbart.


http://www.xerat**.com/page3/page3.html
alkoholberatung erinnert mich doch an was, hmm
Ist eigentlich schon die Modelseite zur Anwendung gekommen?
http://www.domaininformation.de/tmpserver/whois.psi-usa.info/de/whois/werdmodel.com
aha!
Und gespannt darf ma auch sein auf das Schicksal der dein-schicksal.c**
In Paraguiay ist wahrscheinlich ein luxusschlitten(.c*) leichter zu bezahlen als in Frankfurt. Nette IP übrigens, inklusive einer Consultingfirma - in der Lyoner Straße 14 in Frankfurt...
pruuuust
http://www.paraconstruccion.c**/impressum.htm
in Paraguay mit deutscher Telefonnummer

oder mit Adresse in Liechtenstein
http://www.altev***-consulting.com/contact.html
mit Telefonnummer in Südamerika - identisch mit der von Herrn E*L* in Paraguay (siehe whois oben)
Paraguay - Frankfurt - Bottrop - Liechtenstein - und das alles auf nem Motorrad. Respekt.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=76128&highlight=xeratec#post76128


----------



## dissen (5 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

das mit dem gerichtsstand, stimmt so nicht:
erstens bleibt unklar, ob es sich nun um frankfurt am main oder um frankfurt an der oder handelt (sowohl da und dort gebe es zuständige gerichte)

zweitens: die klage gegen einen verbraucher vor ausländischem gericht ist nur der ausnahmefall; zulässig ist eine derartige vereinbarung nur, wenn sie nach Art. 15 EuGVÜ nach entstehung der verbindlichkeit getroffen wird (Z 1), sie dem verbraucher die befugnis einräumt, ein anderes für ihn günstigeres gericht anzurufen (Z 2), oder der verbraucher und sein vertragspartner zum zeitpunkt des vertragsabschlusses ihren wohnsitz oder gewöhnlichen aufenthalt in demselben vertragsstaat haben...

noch ein wort zu xeratec:
trat früher ein gewisser a. a. aus bottorp auf den plan, schwingt jetzt ein gewisser m. r. in der geschäftsführung das zepter; er behauptet zwar in paraguay zu wohnen, die emails kommen aber vom deutschen server und das geld wäre auf ein deutsches konto anzuweisen - der geschäftssitz der firma xeratec in frankfurt und die gerichtsstandvereinbarung legen sehr wohl nahe, dass die firma auch in deutschland geschäftsführende vertreter hat.

abschließend möchte ich noch das antwortmail auf meine bitte um auskunft und sperrung meiner daten nach § 34 Bundesdatenschutzgesetz (BDSG) zitieren:

Hallo xxx,

hier bei uns in Paraguay haben wir mit einem BDSG wenig zu tun. Also können
Sie sich Ihre Anfrage getrost sparen.

Ihr Alkoholberatung Support Team

--
 Alkoholberatung.com - Xeratec Technologies
 Cerro Cora 1778 - Asuncion, Paraguay
 [......]
 Web: alkoholberatung.com

in den AGB's liest sich das folgendermaßen:
"Die Daten werden unter Beachtung des BDSG (Bundesdatenschutzgesetzes) elektronisch verarbeitet und genutzt. Die Richtlinien bei der Bearbeitung personenbezogener Daten gemäß BDSG werden eingehalten. Der Nutzer kann jederzeit seine Einwilligung widerrufen. Diese kann per E-Mail ([........]), oder per Post (Xeratec Technologies, Gabriel Casaccia 204, 110 Aregua, Paraguay) erfolgen. Die Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel bleibt vom Widerruf unberührt."


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*



> Hallo xxx,
> 
> hier bei uns in Paraguay haben wir mit einem BDSG wenig zu tun. Also können
> Sie sich Ihre Anfrage getrost sparen.


 heb dir das bloss auf. Das wird mal das TV interessieren, wenn es die Story aufgreift. Ein Brüller...
ach: da steht ja schon alles, was ich oben ergooglet hab 
http://www.intern.de/neue_meldungen/leicht_verdientes_geld_426.html


----------



## Wembley (5 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

@dissen
Was mich interessieren würde: Wie bist du auf dieses "Angebot" gekommen? Wo und wie wurde es beworben bzw. wann hast du dich angemeldet?


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eigentlich schon die Modelseite zur Anwendung gekommen?


Nachdem die ja mit ihren Auto-Geschichten offenbar aus durchaus nachvollziehbaren Gründen aufgehört haben, verbleibt meines Wissens nach derweil noch diese Alkoholseite im Internet. Was aus diesen netten Herren weiter wird, wird man beobachten. Derzeit scheint es ja eher ruhig zu sein. Der zweite Wechsel der Verantwortlichen in kurzer Zeit. Mal sehen, ob die einmal mit den Models durchstarten oder nicht.  

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

wembley, kuckste mal google
scheint alles schon ein paar Wochen her zu sein
aber die Probleme der spam(?)-Opfer beginnen jetzt
http://blog.ln-online.de/index.php/2006/09/07/bist_du_alkoholiker


----------



## dissen (5 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

@wembley: darauf gekommen bin ich durch eine spam-mail; ein gewisser [email protected] hat sie gesendet...

@aka-aka:
wenn du diese mail lustig findest, ich hab noch weit bessere:
> Hallo xxx,
>
> das Fernabsatzgesetz kommt bei Dienstleistungen nicht zum tragen. Dennoch
> bieten wir gemäß § 13 BGB ein Wiederrufsrecht an, auf dieses wurden Sie
> auch
> ausdrücklich hingewiesen, haben jedoch von diesem kein Gebrauch gemacht.
>
> Ihr Alkoholberatung Support Team
>
> --
>  Alkoholberatung.com - Xeratec Technologies
>  Cerro Cora 1778 - Asuncion, Paraguay
>  Email: service @ alkoholbeartung.com
>  Web: ht*p://w*w.alkoholbeartung.com

die glauben allen ernstes "fernabsatz" hätte nur mit dem verkauf materieller wahren zu tun *ggg*

empfehlenswert ist auch ein besuch auf w*w.xeratec.org, dann weiss man nämlich auch, warum sie es bisher nur auf deutsch probieren...


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=74736#post74736
(nur isolierte Beiträge in einem Thread, der eine andere Firma mit ähnlichen Geschäftsmodellen zum Thema hat)


----------



## dissen (5 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

sagt mal leute: glaubt ihr ist das betrug? sollte man das anzeigen oder die burschen zumindest beim finanzamt verpfeifen? (scheinstandort)


----------



## sascha (5 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

"Betrug" ist eine strafrechtliche Würdigung, die Polizei, Staatsanwaltschaft und Gerichte zu klären haben, nicht wir.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*



sascha schrieb:


> "Betrug" ist eine strafrechtliche Würdigung, die Polizei, Staatsanwaltschaft und Gerichte zu klären haben, nicht wir.


...und dabei müssen dann gewisse "Merkmale" vorhanden sein. Näheres erklärt man Dir gerne in einem juristischen Forum...
google.


----------



## Wembley (6 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

Die Beurteilung, wie man so etwas bezeichnen kann, steht im Endeffekt nur einem Richter zu. Seiten, die ähnlich aufgebaut sind, gibt es haufenweise im Netz, das Forum "Allgemeines" ist voll davon. Wichtig ist einmal für den Endkunden, ob es überhaupt einen Vertragsabschluss gegeben hat. Dort gibt es natürlich auch Richtlinien. Was Deutschland betrifft, gibt es hier einmal eine gute Zusammenfassung dessen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

So wie es aussieht, beginnen die jetzt mit dem Mahnen und Geld eintreiben. Die Methoden dürften sich nicht von den anderen Anbietern unterscheiden, die nicht unbedingt allzu deutlich auf die Kosten hinweisen. Die Masche ist fast immer dieselbe. Beim Kundenfang und beim versuchten Geld eintreiben. Es bleibt aber bisher oft nur beim Versuch, da die Anbieter Möglichkeiten, wie das Versenden eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids, eigentlich nicht anwenden. Gerichte scheuen die offenbar wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dissen (6 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

Ok! ich formulier es nochmals:
1) dass der tatbestand betrug letztendlich von der exekutive ermittelt und von der justiz beurteilt werden muss, ist mir klar; die frage war, sollte ich dieses unternehmen der polizei anzeigen, weil ich glaube dass sie mittels sittenwidriger geschäftspraktiken durch arglistige täuschung einen vertragsabschluss herbeiführen wollen, der den kunden in seinem vermögen schadet.

2) gerade bei xeratec drängt sich der verdacht schon auf, dass der hauptgeschäftssitz in deutschland situiert ist; auf ihren rechnungen scheint keine Mwst. auf und Umsatzsteuer zahlen die sicher auch keine; könnte das nicht für das finanzamt interessant sein?


----------



## Reducal (6 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*



dissen schrieb:


> sollte ich dieses unternehmen der polizei anzeigen, weil ich glaube dass sie mittels sittenwidriger geschäftspraktiken durch arglistige täuschung einen vertragsabschluss herbeiführen wollen, der den kunden in seinem vermögen schadet.


Wenn du nicht geschädigt bist (weil getäuscht) ist so eine Anzeige sinnlos. Nur mal eben sein eigenes Gedenke einbringen und meinen, dass damit von Amts wegen die Ermittlungen aufgenommen werden und es zur Bestrafung eines Täters wegen einer nachgewiesenen Tat kommt, is nich.



dissen schrieb:


> ....könnte das nicht für das finanzamt interessant sein?


Das ist bedeutend erfolgversprechender, allerdings musst du zum Sachverhalt auch die Kontoverbindung vorlegen, die dann bei der Rechnung aufrtaucht. Die Steuerfahndung schließ mEn zum Test selbst keine Verträge im Internet ab, nur um einem Hinweis zu folgen.


----------



## OneGuest (6 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Xeratex Technologies, Cerro Cora 1778, Asuncion, Paraguay
> 
> Die sollen hier mal einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragen!


Die wirklichen Hintermänenr sitzen mit Sicherheit nicht in Paraguay.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (6 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*



OneGuest schrieb:


> Die wirklichen Hintermänenr sitzen mit Sicherheit nicht in Paraguay.



Das wissen wir doch alle. Aber sollten die wirklich mal (was eher unwahrscheinlich ist) ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einleiten, wäre ich mal gespannt, was die dem Richter auf die Frage nach dem Firmensitz antworten!:lol:


----------



## dissen (7 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

der alte geschäftsführer der firma: M.A.
http://blog.ln-online.de/index.php/2006/09/07/bist_du_alkoholiker
hat übrigens einen wohnsitz in deutschland; kann man unter
http://www.denic.de/
ganz leicht herausfinden; man braucht lediglich nach dem inhaber von rabotti-bikes.de suchen...


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

der Fairness halber  würde ich die Quelle dieser Info nennen 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-11303.html


Sirius 14.09.2006 schrieb:


> Unter fahrergesucht.com und autostudie.com sucht die Firma Xeratec Technologies, mit Sitz in Paraguay, Testfahrer für die deutsche Automobilindustrie.Immer das gleiche - wieder jemand der sich im Ausland versteckt.
> 
> Dafür hat er in Paraguay eine Bottroper Telefonnummer: http://www.paraconstruccion.com/impressum.htm
> 
> Und in Bottrop hat er auch seinen deutschen Wohnsitz: rabotti-bikes.de


----------



## dissen (7 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

danke für den nachtrag; die quelle stimmt; hab das vor einiger Zeit gelesen; konnte sie aber heute nicht weiederfinden und zitieren...:wall: 
die homepage ist übrigens quasi "down"; jaja das schlechte gewissen...


----------



## schuma91781 (7 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu! die drohen sogar!!!*

Hallo

wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen. Mein Sohn hat mich um Hilfe gebeten. Er ist 16 Jahre und hat auf dieser Seite teilweise unkorrekte Daten angegeben und dann verschickt.Prompt bekam er eine Rechnung über 48 Euro. Jetzt kommen stündlich fast schon Mahnungen. Ich habe mich als sein Vater jetzt miteingeschaltet und mal auf die Rechtslage hingewiesen. Jetzt kommt der Hammer. Jetzt drohen Sie auch mit Anzeige gegen meinen Sohn und mich. Nur das schöne daran ist ja mein Sohn wohnt nicht bei mir und er hat das von seinem PC gemacht.  Soviel ich weiss. 

Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen. Kann man das bei der Staatsanwalt des Betreibers der im Impressum angemeldet ist anzeigen oder was soll man tun. Oder soll ich gleich einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten.

Sie unterstellen ihm er hätte bewusst falsche Angaben gemacht. Das hat er zwar teilweise aber er wusste nicht was dann passiert.

Danke für eine Nachricht
Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu! die drohen sogar!!!*



schuma91781 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

Als Pädagoge erst einmal ein Hinweis: Klasse, dass Dein Sohn in diesem Alter das mit Dir bespricht. So ist's richtig. Grüsse an den Sohn...

Zum Rest: konkret dürfen wir hier alle nicht so viel sagen - das würde ich Dir (wenn ich das darf) auch raten wollen... Was erzählt ihr denen denn vom Ablauf und von den Gründen, warum wo welche Daten eingegeben wurden? Also ich... würde... :stumm: 

Lies hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


und insbesondere hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131664#post131664
"Vertragsschluss durch Minderjährige"


----------



## Der Jurist (7 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

Vielleicht hilft dieser Beispielsfall. Einfach blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (7 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dieser Beispielsfall. Einfach blaue Schrift anklicken.



Ein Bekannter ist genauso vorgegangen, wie im Erfahrungsbericht geschildert. Er hat nun bereits seit Wochen Ruhe.

Die spielen natürlich erstmal auf ihrer umfangreichen Droh-Klaviatur, um möglichst viele zur Zahlung zu bewegen.

Doch wenn man geschickt und zutreffend argumentiert und dabei auch eine deutliche Entschlossenheit erkennen läßt, hat man recht bald Ruhe, und die widmen sich lieber weiter den vielen "Unentschlossenen".


----------



## dissen (7 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

nicht nur laut drüber nachfdenken - anzeigen!!!
bei polizei und finanz!!!

lustig war auch das:
... bitte beachten sie, dass wir unsere zahlungserfahrungen an doe ceg creditforum gmbh. weitergeben und ein anhaltender zahlungsverzug ein negatives ranking zur folge haben kann...

bei ceg gilt xeratec technologies sicher als äußerst seriöses unternehmen...:-D


----------



## schuma91781 (9 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Als Pädagoge erst einmal ein Hinweis: Klasse, dass Dein Sohn in diesem Alter das mit Dir bespricht. So ist's richtig. Grüsse an den Sohn...
> 
> Zum Rest: konkret dürfen wir hier alle nicht so viel sagen - das würde ich Dir (wenn ich das darf) auch raten wollen... Was erzählt ihr denen denn vom Ablauf und von den Gründen, warum wo welche Daten eingegeben wurden? Also ich... würde... :stumm:
> 
> ...


Danke für die vielen Antworten und Tips. Mittlerweile habe ich herausgefunden das sowohl bei Xeratec als auch bei Alkoholberatung der gleiche Name auftaucht. Mittlerweile habe ich direkt den Mail Kontakt mit den Betreiber der Webseiten. Nach Drohungen mich und meinen Sohn anzuzeigen habe ich verschiedene Dinge mal der Firma mitgeteilt. Was mich auch wundert das solche Angebote immer wieder lange im Netz sind zumal es ja auch kostenlose Angebote gibt. Die Impressumspflicht ist hier auch nicht richtig eingehalten. Aber wehe wenn man als privater Betreiber nur ein Komma vergisst dann hat man gleich zig Leute die sich beschweren. Ich denke wenn soviele Leute mit solchen Angeboten Probleme haben warum kann man hier nicht schneller was machen. Hier müssen unsere Kinder und auch unbescholtene Bürger nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. Ich habe ausserdem gesehen das auf dieser Seite sogar ein Geburtsdatum bis 2008 angegeben werden kann. 

Wäre schön wenn hier noch mehr Sachen auf den Tisch kommen. Mittlerweile schickt man jetzt mir die Mahnungen an meine Mail Adresse was ich als lustig empfinde. Ich habe von zwei Bekannten aber schon gehört das die bezahlt haben aus lauter Angst. Anscheinend wirken diese Drohgebärden. Viele andere haben mittlerweile auch diese Seite im Visier. Wer kann hier dafür sorgen das dies sofort überprüft wird. Wir sind hier doch nur alles Laien. 

Ich hab nix gegen Angebote und zahle auch wenn ich was nutze.

Würde gerne eure Meinung hören.


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*



schuma91781 schrieb:


> Wir sind hier doch nur alles Laien.


Das stimmt so nicht.



schuma91781 schrieb:


> Wer kann hier dafür sorgen das dies sofort überprüft wird.


...das macht der Markt und in der Regel sind derartige Projekte bald wieder weg - es sei denn, man geniert sich nicht, wenn der Ruf erst ruiniert ist. Wenn echter Betrug im Spiel ist (also nicht nur der übliche, straflose Beschiss) dann hilft womöglich auch mal die Strafverfolgung nach.


----------



## sto (28 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

Hallo

Hab mal eine frage! Habe mich vor ca. 1 monat ebenfalls bei dieser Site(alkohol-beratung) angemeldet jedoch übersah ich vollkommen dass die meine ip loggen, sonst hätt ich mich da nie angemeldet!

hab auch einen test gemacht, nach 2 wochen kam eine mahnung an ich sollte innerhalb 1 woche zahlen, hab ich ignoriert, da mir ein kollege dazu geraten hat, da das nur [........]  sind.
jetzt nach 1 monat bekomm ich die "LETZTE MAHNUNG"!
weiters besitze ich eine statische /fixe) ip was auch in der email angeführt wird, die ip stimmt mit meiner überein...:unzufrieden: 
und weiters wird geschrieben dass es gerichtliche folgen haben wird falls ich nicht sofort einzahle!

nun hab ich durch zufall vor ein paar tagen im TV gesehn wie ein opfer, jedoch vom IQ-Test berichtet wie sie einen bestimmten geldbetrag zahlen hätte sollen! im bericht wurde die AK (Arbeiter kammer - österreich) mit einbezogen und diese sagt man soll es ignorieren, da die unternehmen mit der zeit aufgeben!
und bei minderjährigen, so wie bei mir  , soll man keine panic bekommen
nun weiß ich nicht was ich tun soll, da ich in ein paar monaten 18 werde und sich di konsequezen auf später auswirken?!?!
soll ich der firma (xeratec) eine email schicken oder sie einfach mich spammen lassen?!

bitte um hilfe Mfg sto


----------



## Captain Picard (28 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*



sto schrieb:


> und weiters wird geschrieben dass es gerichtliche folgen haben wird falls ich nicht sofort einzahle!


Du wärts der erste, bei dem sie diese Drohung wahrmachen würden...


----------



## Wembley (28 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*



sto schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab mal eine frage! Habe mich vor ca. 1 monat ebenfalls bei dieser Site(alkohol-beratung) angemeldet jedoch übersah ich vollkommen dass die meine ip loggen, sonst hätt ich mich da nie angemeldet!
> .....
> weiters besitze ich eine statische /fixe) ip was auch in der email angeführt wird, die ip stimmt mit meiner überein...:unzufrieden:


Dass IP-Adressen von Webseitenbesuchern geloggt werden, ist wirklich nichts Besonderes. Dies sagt nur aus, dass man von einem bestimmten Anschluss auf eine Webseite zugegriffen hat. Nichts weiter. Dadurch entstehen aber noch keine Vertragsabschlüsse und darum geht es ja. Da gehört schon etwas mehr dazu.


			
				sto schrieb:
			
		

> und weiters wird geschrieben dass es gerichtliche folgen haben wird falls ich nicht sofort einzahle!


In solchen Briefen steht oft viel wenn der Tag lang ist.


			
				sto schrieb:
			
		

> nun hab ich durch zufall vor ein paar tagen im TV gesehn wie ein opfer, jedoch vom IQ-Test berichtet wie sie einen bestimmten geldbetrag zahlen hätte sollen! im bericht wurde die AK (Arbeiter kammer - österreich) mit einbezogen und diese sagt man soll es ignorieren, da die unternehmen mit der zeit aufgeben!
> und bei minderjährigen, so wie bei mir  , soll man keine panic bekommen
> nun weiß ich nicht was ich tun soll, da ich in ein paar monaten 18 werde und sich di konsequezen auf später auswirken?!?!


Da du die Arbeiterkammer erwähnst, gehe ich davon aus, dass du aus Österreich bist. Schau dir diesen Link an:
http://www.ombudsmann.at/ombudsmann...und+Gewinnspielen+(Schmidtlein,+Simsen,+usw.)

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## sto (28 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

hui, ,*freu*, denn die gehn mir n bisschen auf die nerven aber aber jetzt kann ich mit gutem gewissen weiterleben  und nur mehr auf normalen seiten rumdüsn..oder nen proxy verwenden 

danke vielmals....sollte doh noch was kommen,hoff nich,informier ich euch....aber glaub kaum.. wer klagt schon nen unwissenden minderjährigen an
übrigends is das siten layout verdammt [.......] hab das mit ip logg und kosten wirklich nicht gesehn! hab doch keinen 40" monitor! :scherzkeks:


----------



## dissen (28 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

ich ignorier die jetzt seit geraumer zeit und bin damit bisher recht gut gefahren - in dieser sache haben die erfahrungsberichte im forum wirklich weitergeholfen!

schönen dank :-D


----------



## nico200876 (29 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

hi zusammen.

ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich auf den [.....] reingefallen bin. leider bin ich nicht mehr minderjährig und hab auch die dienste in anspruch genommen!

bekomme nun auch rechnung, mahnung & letzte mahnung. hatte heute nach der  deutschen postanschrift gefragt um meinen widerruf geltend zu machen (ist mittlerweile aber gute 5 wochen her dass ich die "dienste" in anspruch genommen habe!) und folgende antwortmail bekommen:

*************
Hallo [....] ,

unsere Firma sitz in Paraguay. Wenn Sie uns etwas zusenden möchten, senden Sie bitte die Unterlagen zur unserer Anschrift in Paraguay. Ein Wiederspruch ist jedoch so oder so ausgeschlossen, da Sie sich nachweislich für unsere Dienstleitung angemeldet haben und diese auch genutzt haben.

Ihr Alkoholberatung Support Team 
*************

hab auch von herrn [........] folgende adresse ergoogelt (keine ahnung ob die richtig ist!): Lyoner Straße 14, 60528 Frankfurt

ich hab mir schon das komplette forum, sowie alle verlinkten artikel durchgelesen! würde jetzt die geschickte erstmal komplett ignorieren! was meint ihr? 

cheers
n*


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (29 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*



nico200876 schrieb:


> würde jetzt die geschickte erstmal komplett ignorieren!



Das ist nicht die schlechteste Idee.....  8)


----------



## sto (29 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

nunja ich ignorier das mal ne weile und sollte es dennoch vor gericht gehn, was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, da xeratec eine sehr [........] firma ist, hat man genug beweise, zb schlechtes layout und ip logging ist, glaub ich, schon illegal wegn privatsphäre und weiters ist der test den sie anbieten [..............] im TV hat eine sprecherin gemeint [........]
mfg sto

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht beweisbare Tatsachenbehauptungen und Tipps, die einen möglichen Verstoss gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz darstellen könnten) editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*



sto schrieb:


> ...ip logging ist, glaub ich, schon illegal wegn privatsphäre...


Quatsch, das kann jeder machen wie er will - ist so als schreibt er deine Hausnummer ab, die ohnehin für andere sichtbar an der Tür hängt.


----------



## dissen (29 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

die frage, mit der sich ein gericht im falle einer klage auseinandersetzen müßte, ist, ob der im fernabsatz geschlossene vertrag nicht ungültig ist; in ähnlichen fällen wurde schon so geurteilt; aber xeratec wird sich hüten ein gericht zu bemühen; weiters sollte man sich fragen, ob der gerichtsstand mit frankfurt nach dem fernabsatzgesetz überhaupt in dieser art und weise vereinbart werden kann; die sind halt hartnäckig mittels email, das kostet nämlich nichts - um mir dieses ärgernis zu ersparen, stehen die bei mir auf der spam liste mit der option, dass mein email dienst deren mails nicht mehr annimmt;
erstens wären sie gut beraten, diese standardmails mal einer winword rechtsschreibprüfung zu unterziehen und zweitens ist es mir echt zu mühsam, diese mails alle 2 wochen lesen zu müssen - obwohl mich schon interessiert hätte, was nach der letzten mahnung kommt: wahrscheinlich die allerletzte, die allerallerletzte, die ultimativ letzte, die jetzt aber wirklich letzte bevor die ceg informiert wird, usw....:scherzkeks:


----------



## sto (30 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

ich informier dich was nach der LETZEN MAHNUNG kommt :sun: 
lol hab gereade gesehn dass xeratec auch models sucht :-D
naja viel spass damit noch

mfg sto


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (30 November 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*



sto schrieb:


> lol hab gereade gesehn dass xeratec auch models sucht :-D



Diese Aussage ist wohl korrekturbedürftig. Die Xeratec sucht wohl lediglich "Personen", die sich als Model registrieren lassen und zahlen.....:lol:


----------



## dissen (14 Dezember 2006)

*verschwunden*

seit kurzem sind alle seiten (alkoholberatung, werdmodel) inklusive der homepage www.xera***.com offline; die gründe sind natürlich unklar; wahrscheinlich suchen sie schon nach der nächsten gelegenheit...


----------



## nico200876 (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: verschwunden*

mmh, aber ich hab doch jetzt ein 12 monatiges abo auf den dienst von alkoholberatung.com !!! 

hab ich schliesslich für 4euro im monat gekauft!

ist das vielleicht vertragsbruch seitens xeratec???


----------



## BenTigger (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

Nein, denn in den AGB steht immer ganz klar, das die bei vorzeitiger Auflösung nicht Haftbar sind, du aber trotzdem weiter zahlen darfst, ohne Anspruch auf eine Leistung von denen. Das hast du ja bei Abschluss so akzeptiert.


----------



## dissen (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

na ja - ganzn so würde ich das nicht sehen: in vertragsbedingungen kann man so ziemlich alles reinschreiben, wenn der tag lang ist - ob die besagten klauseln legal sind, kann ich nicht beantworten; jednfalls wäre es lustig, wenn jemand der gezahlt hat, den betreiber (hat ja wohnsitz in deutschland) auf rückzahlung klagte...


----------



## nico200876 (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

wäre wahrscheinlich auf jeden fall was womit die nicht rechnen! möcht da aber auch keine schlafenden hunde wecken.

war schon blöd genug auf diese ganze sch**** reinzufallen!  :roll: 
werd da jetzt schön die finger von lassen :-?


----------



## dissen (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

hast du die € 48 bezahlt?


----------



## nico200876 (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

nee. hab mich hier ja vorher umgeguckt!!!


----------



## dissen (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: xeratec schlägt wieder zu!*

ich denke, klagen kann nur jemand, der auch wirklich bezahlt hat - ich auf alle fälle nicht, denn ich hab xeratec ja davon in kenntnis gesetzt, dass ich den vertrag für nichtig halte - mit so einem rechtsstandpunkt läßt sich die leistung nicht einklagen!
die anzeige könnte so aussehen:
[.......]

mich würde nur noch interessieren, ob xeratec weiterhin inkasso versuche unternimmt.

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken sicherheitshalber entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------

